# Take dove to vet, or not take dove to vet?



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

Hi!! one of our cats recently caught a wild young dove. The first thing we noticed was all its tail feathers were pulled out on one side. Knowing how long it could take to grow them back we made him comfortable in a spare bathroom and we go in about twice a day to change the food, water and news papers. After a week and a half he'sflying better and is less afraid. However, his right leg is twisted to the side and although it is not swollen and doesn't seem to hurt, it dags a little and could get caught in things. We have heard about a vet realatively nearby who specializes in birds. We didn't hear about it till recently and don't know what she's like. So the question is:
Do we risk tramatizing this wild bird by putting it in a box and driving it there to get his leg checked or do we let it be??
i realy appreciate your help!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Not sure what country or state you're in, I guess I would call and ask if that vet treats *wild* birds because some will just insist on euthenizing them. And some places have some strange regulations that might even prompt seizure of the bird. If you call and they seem willing to treat it I would definately take it in for an examination. The leg may be broken and require setting. My $0.02.


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

Actualy we're living in South America I'll be sure to check that out.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, let's do a little research on this dove for a bit and see how we should proceed. Follow this link, read the thread and then follow the links in the thread to see if its leg might possibly be splayed:

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showthread.php?t=17869

Pidgey


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Birdsinchile said:


> Actualy we're living in South America I'll be sure to check that out.


I kinda thought that might be true from the handle


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks for the links but we don't think he got the twisted leg from birth its probably an injury from getting caught.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is it wobbly, like you can move it anywhere or any direction with no resistance?

Pidgey


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

No. its almost like the leg is dead.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Have you talked to that vet's office yet?


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

No- when my dad gets home from work he can translate it into spanish since he speaks it the best.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Qui'ubo BirdsinChile

If you are lucky enough to have an avian vet nearby then I would take the bird to see her. She will be able to determine whether it can be corrected.

You are the first person in Chile that has posted on this forum.

I grew up in Santiago (my family is anglochilean), but for some reason I never particularly noticed any birds other than the queltehue. What part of Chile are you in?

Cynthia


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Birdsinchile said:


> No. its almost like the leg is dead.


Uhh... well, what I meant was, if you grasp the leg and try to move it, is it totally limp or does it feel stiff? The reason I'm asking is that if it's totally limp, it might well be broken. If it's actually stiff or can extend pressure outward, then it may be a deformity.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

you can move it but with difficulty


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

Is there like, a way we can set it at home? my mom's a doctor...


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Well, then, that could be the reason why your cat was able to catch the bird in the first place. Is it in any way possible for you to post a picture or email one to someone?

Pidgey


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

This is embarassing... we don't know how to use our only digital camera. umm maybe ill look for a picture on the web that most resembles it OK?


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

cyro51 said:


> Qui'ubo BirdsinChile
> 
> If you are lucky enough to have an avian vet nearby then I would take the bird to see her. She will be able to determine whether it can be corrected.
> 
> ...


Cynthia,
That is very interesting. You are a world traveler.


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Birdsinchile said:


> This is embarassing... we don't know how to use our only digital camera. umm maybe ill look for a picture on the web that most resembles it OK?


Well, try that. What model of camera do you have and do you have a cable to go with it? Someone here might be able to help you with that.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Look at these:

http://www.duckpolice.org/BirdWeb/PigeonResourceWeb/splayleg.html

http://outdoors.webshots.com/photo/1193591170044786621ZiUYri

Pidgey


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

Ok here are the attachments


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

It does look a lot like a splayed leg... i might check it again to be sure


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Is that what your dove basically looks like? Because that IS "splay leg". It essentially happens when the nestling is raised with poor nesting material on a flat surface that's too slippery for the nestling to keep its feet under it properly. Thus, one or both legs grow outward and can quickly become disfunctional. In that respect, it's not a true birth defect--it's a growth problem due to mechanical forces.

If this seems to be the case, then you should go back up to that link I provided early in this thread and read all those links. Cynthia (cyro51) provided some very good instructions on how to proceed with fixing that and one of the links in that thread I linked is hers.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

OK. Do we have to take him to a vet for that or can we do it ourselves? He's probably not going to sit around for a week with his legs tied together as some of the sites mention.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

if you (1) have an avian vet nearby and (2) it turns out that vet is willing to treat your wild bird (maybe you can say it's your pet?) and (3) you can afford the expense & inconvenience of going, then I would say just take him in, to be sure what's going on and for help with treatment. Otherwise it's a bit of guesswork no matter what.


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm checking that out now...


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

When i looked at him again the leg _is_ in a position like the pictures but its very limp and i can move it better, in fact, than his good leg. Also, i have seen him move it but it's always in the twisted position. Do you still think it's a splayed leg???


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

He's going to have to sit around for however long it takes, regardless of whether it's in your home, the vet's office or wherever. Doves often have to be kept in boxes with padded roofs because many of them are pretty excitable. Pigeons aren't so bad. Anyhow, if they've got food and water close at hand, they get used to the hobbling of the restraints. And it definitely beats a lifetime of barely being able to walk.

Pidgey


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

If it was aiming out that way due to a break, you'd easily be able to tell it was a break or dislocation. If your mother's a doctor, she should be able to help you make that determination.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

Is it essential to his survival to get treatment? if it weren't for the leg we would just let him go (he just made a very good atempt to escape). Would he get to depressed being captive much longer or could he hurt himself more if he gets too frustrated?


----------



## Pidgey (May 20, 2005)

Your cat got him. I have seen a very few splay legged pigeons out of the hundreds that feed at my house. They've never lasted even so much as a season. A little bit of frustration now is far better than a whole lot of non-existence a short time later.

Pidgey


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

You're right I'm going to talk to my mom about it she might set it or we'll take him to a vet.


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

Thanks *so* much for your help! I'm going to see what we'll do and i'll write back tommorow


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

As that second photo was of my Gonzo I am posting the link of how her splay leg was fixed:

http://outdoors.webshots.com/album/193589827zTYswz

Charis, I hate travel!  I just happened to be born in Montevideo, the family moved to Santiago when I was 5 and then to London when I was 16...so I have lived in three capital cities.

I used to have short holidays abroad, so I have been to the US and sort of fell in love with Boston.

Cynthia


----------



## Birdsinchile (Jan 28, 2008)

cyro51 said:


> Qui'ubo BirdsinChile
> 
> If you are lucky enough to have an avian vet nearby then I would take the bird to see her. She will be able to determine whether it can be corrected.
> 
> ...


I'm living in Santiago- there aren't many birds- mostly pigeons and doves 
As for the bird... we set his leg and he's doing fine but we're still going to take him to a vet tommorow just in case.
Thanks again for all of your help!!!


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Birdsinchile said:


> I'm living in Santiago- there aren't many birds- mostly pigeons and doves
> As for the bird... we set his leg and he's doing fine but we're still going to take him to a vet tommorow just in case.
> Thanks again for all of your help!!!


Eggcellent, Birdsinchile; hopefully we'll get to see pics of your pidgie all well and healthy, some day


----------

